# Pterinochilus Murinus Enclosure.



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had a couple tarantulas, but I've really wanted an OBT for some time now. A place near me is selling a 2" one for £44 with a 12" flat faunarium, I was just wondering if this is a suitable container for the OBT to live in, or whether it'd be better in something else? Also, is this a good price? Thanks


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I think your getting ripped off to be fair...

I house my OBT's in a semi aborial enclosure they like a bit of both worlds and plenty of twigs an branches to web up if you actually want to see the spider  

£44.00 seems awfully expensive to me


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr3d said:


> I think your getting ripped off to be fair...
> 
> I house my OBT's in a semi aborial enclosure they like a bit of both worlds and plenty of twigs an branches to web up if you actually want to see the spider
> 
> £44.00 seems awfully expensive to me


Yeah, I read that online, so wasn't sure if the faunarium that comes with the T would be suitable. Even expensive with the enclosure included?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> I've only had a couple tarantulas, but I've really wanted an OBT for some time now. A place near me is selling a 2" one for £44 with a 12" flat faunarium, I was just wondering if this is a suitable container for the OBT to live in, or whether it'd be better in something else? Also, is this a good price? Thanks


Vastly overpriced, a 2" _P. murinus_ would usually be about £10 & you will be able to get a medium faunarium for about £8.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Yeah, I read that online, so wasn't sure if the faunarium that comes with the T would be suitable. Even expensive with the enclosure included?


 
yup £12.00 for a murinus of that size and a £10 for a faunarium and say £5.00 for the sub and any decor you need so yeah vastly over priced, however the petshop is out to make profit as they are a business so for pet shop prices it would be about right


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

mcluskyisms said:


> Vastly overpriced, a 2" _P. murinus_ would usually be about £10 & you will be able to get a medium faunarium for about £8.


Okay, thanks!
Would you be able to suggest a proper set up (size and enclosure arrangement) and somewhere to buy an OBT from at this price? I'm kind of reluctant to buy a very small spiderling, as the last spiderling I bought was expensive and died after a couple months. :\


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Okay, thanks!
> Would you be able to suggest a proper set up (size and enclosure arrangement) and somewhere to buy an OBT from at this price? I'm kind of reluctant to buy a very small spiderling, as the last spiderling I bought was expensive and died after a couple months. :\


Best thing to do is keep an eye on the classifieds for the tarantula, although Martin French at *BugzUK* has 1" P. murinus in right now for £7, they're quite fast growers too. Also, if you ask him to pick you out the largest he usually will. As for the housing I recommend a medium faunarium at that size which are easy enough to find on eBay for around £7-8 delivered usually. 

You may want to upgrade the enclosure once it starts getting bigger and some people use Exo 12x12x12" cubes although they will do just as well in a bigger faunarium.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr3d said:


> yup £12.00 for a murinus of that size and a £10 for a faunarium and say £5.00 for the sub and any decor you need so yeah vastly over priced, however the petshop is out to make profit as they are a business so for pet shop prices it would be about right


How hardy are the spiderlings? Because I am reluctant to buy one after spending a lot of money on one and it dying a couple months later.
The sub? Yeah, I noticed that, started to get more into buying them online now.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

mcluskyisms said:


> Best thing to do is keep an eye on the classifieds for the tarantula, although Martin French at *BugzUK* has 1" P. murinus in right now for £7, they're quite fast growers too. Also, if you ask him to pick you out the largest he usually will. As for the housing I recommend a medium faunarium at that size which are easy enough to find on eBay for around £7-8 delivered usually.
> 
> You may want to upgrade the enclosure once it starts getting bigger and some people use Exo 12x12x12" cubes although they will do just as well in a bigger faunarium.


I saw a 2-3cm sling on TTS for £5. I have a glass tank that is 16" across, probably 6-8" high, but not sure of the other measurements, with about 3-4" of substrate. If I put in some branches and stuff would this be suitable for an adult OBT? Or would taller be better?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> I saw a 2-3cm sling on TTS for £5. I have a glass tank that is 16" across, probably 6-8" high, but not sure of the other measurements, with about 3-4" of substrate. If I put in some branches and stuff would this be suitable for an adult OBT? Or would taller be better?


 
Sounds a good size to keep it in..... or you could just goto your local supermarket or hardware store and buy some plastic storage containers drill your vents in them and make up your enclosure this way, not as eye candy as a faunarium, but no where nr the price either...


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr3d said:


> Sounds a good size to keep it in..... or you could just goto your local supermarket or hardware store and buy some plastic storage containers drill your vents in them and make up your enclosure this way, not as eye candy as a faunarium, but no where nr the price either...


I'll buy a sling and just see how it goes as it gets bigger, as I might have already filled my tank, hehe. Any particular tips about keeping an OBT (especially as I've never kept and old-world)?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

EffyDaydream said:


> I'll buy a sling and just see how it goes as it gets bigger, as I might have already filled my tank, hehe. Any particular tips about keeping an OBT (especially as I've never kept and old-world)?


I've got one from BugzUK at about 3.5" and a sling I got from Metamophosis.

The big one went straight into a faunarium style tank and the sling is in a pot and has moulted twice since getting it - be due a bigger pot soon. Sling burrowed from day one and has a cool little web-covered "mountain of terror" at the top of the burrow system 

Obviously, keep your hands well out of the way, make sure you're well aware of where the spider is at all times, don't be tempted to leave the lid open/unfastened to turn away even for a second. They're beautiful spiders and a must-have, just apply the usual respect and they're no problem.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> I've got one from BugzUK at about 3.5" and a sling I got from Metamophosis.
> 
> The big one went straight into a faunarium style tank and the sling is in a pot and has moulted twice since getting it - be due a bigger pot soon. Sling burrowed from day one and has a cool little web-covered "mountain of terror" at the top of the burrow system
> 
> Obviously, keep your hands well out of the way, make sure you're well aware of where the spider is at all times, don't be tempted to leave the lid open/unfastened to turn away even for a second. They're beautiful spiders and a must-have, just apply the usual respect and they're no problem.


Awwwwh, cute! That was another thing I was worried about with getting an OBT sling, transporting it into larger containers. Is there a reccomended way to do this with limited escape opportunities?


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

IMO get a sling becasue they grow pretty fast - no reason to pay extra for a larger example. Great t's though - I sold mine recently but i wish i didnt now


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> IMO get a sling becasue they grow pretty fast - no reason to pay extra for a larger example. Great t's though - I sold mine recently but i wish i didnt now


Now I'm not sure what to do, was going to buy a sling, but I've been offered a sub at a reasonable price... Hmmm.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

well i suppose you should go for it, if its a tempting offer - it probably means it was a good one - i sold two juveniles for £5 each juvie being about 2" - to 2.5" ish (didnt get a ruler lol) - 

personally though, i feel the most satisfaction when the t's are young - i'd only buy an adult if it was one that i really felt i needed or wanted, such as a pokie of some kind, or if they are very slow growers like a b smithi or a g rosea... in a year a p murinus would be of considerable size ... theres a lot to balance - but to be fair t collecting doesnt stop you'll end up with loads so i would just give in to temptation!!!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

OP do you drive? I have one you can have I am close to you.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> well i suppose you should go for it, if its a tempting offer - it probably means it was a good one - i sold two juveniles for £5 each juvie being about 2" - to 2.5" ish (didnt get a ruler lol) -
> 
> personally though, i feel the most satisfaction when the t's are young - i'd only buy an adult if it was one that i really felt i needed or wanted, such as a pokie of some kind, or if they are very slow growers like a b smithi or a g rosea... in a year a p murinus would be of considerable size ... theres a lot to balance - but to be fair t collecting doesnt stop you'll end up with loads so i would just give in to temptation!!!


I just don't know whether to buy one that is already 3" or go with a 1" sling, because I'm pretty set on getting one either way. I'm just worried about getting a smaller one because as I've heard they're pretty fast and I'd be worried about changing enclosure as it grows. Anyone got any hints and tips on this?




Colosseum said:


> OP do you drive? I have one you can have I am close to you.


I don't drive I'm afraid. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> I just don't know whether to buy one that is already 3" or go with a 1" sling, because I'm pretty set on getting one either way. I'm just worried about getting a smaller one because as I've heard they're pretty fast and I'd be worried about changing enclosure as it grows. Anyone got any hints and tips on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Near Dinton


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Near Dinton


That's about two hours each way, a bit too far I'm afraid.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What Dinton? its like 15 minutes from Salisbury??


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> What Dinton? its like 15 minutes from Salisbury??


Oh, I looked on Google Maps, must have been the wrong place.. Got the right place now! Apparently there are a lot of Dinton's haha, my bad!
What are the deets of your T? Price/size/sex, ect? Photos?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> Oh, I looked on Google Maps, must have been the wrong place.. Got the right place now! Apparently there are a lot of Dinton's haha, my bad!
> What are the deets of your T? Price/size/sex, ect? Photos?


All 2" specimens got 5 I need to shift, sexes unknown but with 5 there is a good chance of Female and Male which will be cool if you want to breed them. Price free, photos just google them they all look the same orange with 8 legs.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> All 2" specimens got 5 I need to shift, sexes unknown but with 5 there is a good chance of Female and Male which will be cool if you want to breed them. Price free, photos just google them they all look the same orange with 8 legs.


Are they able to like communally, or if I got multiple would they all need seperate enclosures? What size enclosure would they need at the size?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have them in deli pots which they can come with if you like, no not communal


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> I have them in deli pots which they can come with if you like, no not communal


Very tempting. Any tips on transfering them into larger containers when they get bigger?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

just use little pots etc til its a couple inches then let it run about like a mad thing in big enclosure and web it all up 
I wouldn't worry about the sling, they are REAL hardy, they eat anything, grow like weeds and are happiest when you don't fuss too much lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> Very tempting. Any tips on transfering them into larger containers when they get bigger?


Do it in the bathtub and have eyes of eagle, courage of lion.......and reflexes of well....a really fast thing


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah put the pot into the bigger enclosure and take the lid off, then retrieve the old pot.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

pretty much what teeny said lol, but they arent monsters - you will notice they are quite nervous and are likely to hide, a lot of the time you end up removing everything from the enclosure before you can get a cup over it because it keeps hiding under things, very unlikely to go for you - especially if you think through each move - like first ditching any big bits of moss or wood and removing some of his web - eventually you can jsut get a cup over him - slide something under - then your good... its really not as hard as its made out. as long as your thinking in advance and you limit the disruption to your t - it wont get upset with you and you'll most likely find that it will prefer to cling onto its hide than go for you.. 

p.s free obt! you've got to love rfuk


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I keep 8 in the largest size critter keeper and they all getting on for 4 inch+ now and it seems random if they burrow or climb for a home why not by a few smaller ones and chuck them in a larger enclosure. The only thing better than one obt webbing up an enclosure is lots of them doing it


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> just use little pots etc til its a couple inches then let it run about like a mad thing in big enclosure and web it all up
> I wouldn't worry about the sling, they are REAL hardy, they eat anything, grow like weeds and are happiest when you don't fuss too much lol


Sounds good!  Just a little worried, I'm not a begginer, but I'm not exactly pro... This could be the move though to bigger things. :2thumb:



TEENY said:


> Do it in the bathtub and have eyes of eagle, courage of lion.......and reflexes of well....a really fast thing


I'll keep that in mind! :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Yeah put the pot into the bigger enclosure and take the lid off, then retrieve the old pot.


That sounds like a much safer alternative! Are you busy on Friday evening? Could possibly pick up then?



gambitgareth said:


> pretty much what teeny said lol, but they arent monsters - you will notice they are quite nervous and are likely to hide, a lot of the time you end up removing everything from the enclosure before you can get a cup over it because it keeps hiding under things, very unlikely to go for you - especially if you think through each move - like first ditching any big bits of moss or wood and removing some of his web - eventually you can jsut get a cup over him - slide something under - then your good... its really not as hard as its made out. as long as your thinking in advance and you limit the disruption to your t - it wont get upset with you and you'll most likely find that it will prefer to cling onto its hide than go for you..
> 
> p.s free obt! you've got to love rfuk


Awwwh bless. They've always fascinated me since I got into T's and I just fell in love with them, despite what I've heard!  Thanks for the tips! :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

oliwilliams said:


> I keep 8 in the largest size critter keeper and they all getting on for 4 inch+ now and it seems random if they burrow or climb for a home why not by a few smaller ones and chuck them in a larger enclosure. The only thing better than one obt webbing up an enclosure is lots of them doing it


How big is that? Do you mean having them communally? I thought you couldn't do that. :S


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

EffyDaydream said:


> How big is that? Do you mean having them communally? I thought you couldn't do that. :S


The issue here might be the fact they're housed seperately and may not go communal after fending for themselves and making territories however, putting them in a new, bigger enclosure with plenty of hiding places may work but you have to prepare for something you might not want to see....om nom nom


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd update and say 'Colosseum' is sending me 6 OBT juvi's for postage price! (What a legend, eh?) Thanks so much for all your help! :2thumb: I am really looking forward to their arrival, I am going to give them so much love. :flrt:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

collosseum your an f'in legend! what a guy  thumbs up from me :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> Just thought I'd update and say 'Colosseum' is sending me 6 OBT juvi's for postage price! (What a legend, eh?) Thanks so much for all your help! :2thumb: I am really looking forward to their arrival, I am going to give them so much love. :flrt:


That is really lovely, what a kind thing to do, and what a start to OBt keeping


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> That is really lovely, what a kind thing to do, and what a start to OBt keeping


I know! I am so happy! I will take great care of them. :flrt:
I'm really excited! I've only kept a few T's, so I'm not exactly a pro, but OBT's have always really fascinated me and despite what I've heard, I still really wanted to keep them. A bit nervous as I seem to be quickly collecting quite a few hehe, but I always have RFUK forums for whenever I panic and freak out. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> I know! I am so happy! I will take great care of them. :flrt:
> I'm really excited! I've only kept a few T's, so I'm not exactly a pro, but OBT's have always really fascinated me and despite what I've heard, I still really wanted to keep them. A bit nervous as I seem to be quickly collecting quite a few hehe, but I always have RFUK forums for whenever I panic and freak out. :whistling2::lol2:


They are not always that vad i have one that runs away all the time that would never cause me any panic if i need to rehouse i just pick up webbing with her in it and put it into new tub and she crawls out lol. I have a couple that just look a little menacing then run and a couple that are a bit crazy. It depends i think on the t. My Chris was the nastiest spider i ever had, he was a menace lol


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> They are not always that vad i have one that runs away all the time that would never cause me any panic if i need to rehouse i just pick up webbing with her in it and put it into new tub and she crawls out lol. I have a couple that just look a little menacing then run and a couple that are a bit crazy. It depends i think on the t. My Chris was the nastiest spider i ever had, he was a menace lol


My non-tarantula-loving friends (probably most of them) all think it's weird because they're scary and just spiders, but they all have different personalities like any other pet! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> My non-tarantula-loving friends (probably most of them) all think it's weird because they're scary and just spiders, but they all have different personalities like any other pet! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They do indeed, unfortunately most of mine are constantly on the blob lol


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> They do indeed, unfortunately most of mine are constantly on the blob lol


Ahaa, a bunch of moody :censor:ers then! :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> Ahaa, a bunch of moody :censor:ers then! :lol2:


Yes, but to be fair i have got a lot of baboons and they aren't known for being too sociable. In fact the main reason i have gotten most of my T's is for the attitude. lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Blimey Colosseum old chap, that's a very kind gesture!


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

People going to hate on me but I put mine into a glass tank when it was about one inch, nothing in the tank but one cork brick thing, and it made its own home with web which is fantastic and I see it all the time, easy to feed and it has molted perfectly in there 3 times.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

They all arrived safely and have been rehoused into new (temporary) homes. I am going to get them bigger enclosures very soon, but I thought these should be fine for now - they have already started webbing. :2thumb: My L. Parahybana sling is in the bottom left. I will get some photos of them all soon.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad they got there ok if you need any help please email me [email protected]

Bye bye.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

If you want cheap decent faunarium then Swell Reptiles are really good. The komodo tanks are ideal if you don't want to spend a massive amount..

Nice one Ole for the gesture as well.... Good things will definitely come your way one day man


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Glad they got there ok if you need any help please email me [email protected]
> 
> Bye bye.


I will do! Thanks again, I'm so grateful! :notworthy:



kris74 said:


> If you want cheap decent faunarium then Swell Reptiles are really good. The komodo tanks are ideal if you don't want to spend a massive amount..
> 
> Nice one Ole for the gesture as well.... Good things will definitely come your way one day man


I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally got some photos of the little guys! It was quite hard to get decent pictures because they have webbed up so much, so excuse the quality.

Wincy









Shelob









(and again)









Giles









Starburst









Tango









Incy (Couldn't get a good picture because she was hidden right up in the corner in her web )


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Finally got some photos of the little guys! It was quite hard to get decent pictures because they have webbed up so much, so excuse the quality.
> 
> Wincy
> image
> ...


 
nice spider you got there  just mind your fingers


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr3d said:


> nice spider you got there  just mind your fingers


Haha yes, I have been warned. :lol2:


----------

